# shallow draft and running but wide beam boat????



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Im looking for a flats boat for sw florida. I am looking for a 16-18ft boat that will draft 4-7inches and run in that or less wouldlike to be able to run in 4 inches. However most boats that can do that have a narrow beam. I would like a 84" beam or more but i dont want a full flat bottom boat with no v to the hull since i do cross some choppy waters at times. Also would like to have a boat that can do a decent speed hope to see high 30s to low to mid 40s. Also looking for a boat that has livewell options and storage. Want a normal looking tradational flats boat but can do skinny waters. 

Only thing i see that can do the above is a sterling tr7. Ive looked at hells bay, east cape, and maverick tunell boats but no skinny running boats that have a semi v out there have a wide beam. 

If you have suggestions or own a boat that does this please post about the boat.

Thanks


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Ranger banshee with a 40. 84" beam and 16'8" length. Will run in 5". Easy to pole and very stable with lot's of storage. I'm very happy with mine. It's a tiller set up. Speed is 28mph.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Call the guys at shipoke custom boatworks. Wet tested the abaco 16 last week and it's sweet!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you looked at newwater?


CURLEW

DESIGN FEATURES

Hull draft 5" with 90 Yamaha and fuel for Curlew
Effortless poling
Low profile, not as affected by the wind
Lamiflowtm chine and submerged lift strakes for quiet poling
Recessed transom
NewWaters exclusive Lamiflowtm tunnel design, providing sufficient water flow to allow the propeller to be run above the hull bottom in an energy-efficient laminar flow of water
Smooth riding, seakindly hull
Self-bailing, cambered deck surfaces - nothing drains into bilge
High quality Class-A fit, finish, and construction
Large cavernous dry storage compartment, guttered, gasketed and quiet, with locking stainless steel latch and gas-assist lift
Tub-guttered, gasketed and insulated aft dry storage - can be plumbed for livewell (optional)
Horizontal rod storage locker - will accomodate 6 rods up to 9' plus, with two outer compartments large enough for spin rods
Molded diamond nonskid - very efficient and easy cleaning
Anchor tub - lift out
Five-person U.S. Coast Guard rated
Two 90-quart Igloo coolers with upholstery
Clean, non-glare, custom blended NewWater white hull, or select colors (optional)
All deck hardware recessed for a snag-free surface.
Teleflextm high-performance, no feedback steering.
31 gallon .125 tig welded aluminum fuel tank
Bilge Pump / manual & auto float switch
Fish measuring device molded into hatch
Full 5-year structural limited warranty

HARDWARE


All anodized aluminum or 316 stainless steel hardware thru bolted, with nylon lock nuts
4 1/2" stainless pop-up cleat on foredeck
Stainless steel fuel fill and vent
Welded anodized aluminum console grab rails
Flush double pin stainless steel hinges
Stainless steel bow and stern eyes
PVC and vinyl rub rail-through bolted
2 pair TLC anodized aluminum cooler chocks


HELM


Ergonomically designed center helm
Weather protected, recessed, backlit switches and 12 volt power supply with circuit breakers
Color-coded tinned copper wiring harness
Welded anodized aluminum grab rail
Hinged/lift-out locking door with removable storage pouch
Anodized aluminum steering wheel
Fiberglass fasatened to deck prior to hand-finishing

CONSTRUCTION

Divinicelltm PVC foam core construction
Modified epoxy resin
Cooktm Amorcote in mold coating
Total wood-free composite
All parts 100% hand laid
Extensive fiberglass stringer grid with limbers to ensure complete inner hull drainage.
Totally unsinkable, with closed cell foam flotation kept outboard and high to prevent water absorption.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any minimal vee planing hull can run shallow,
as long as you don't mind replacing props and lower units.
The limiting factors are the draft of the hull when poling
and the distance from the top of the water inlet to
the bottom of the skeg.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

How much shallower of a running boat will I be able to find over my current action craft 16ft with a jackplate. Also will a tunnel boat run shallower than a non tunnel say sterling tr7 vs lostmen. I'mmainly looking for a 16-18ft boat beam in the 80's wider the better something that runs mid 30's shallow draft and running can plane in 12-16" of water and will handle a little bit if chop If needed to.

I'm really looking hard at the sterling tr7. Will it really run in 3-4 inches is the question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

swfl

"I'm really looking hard at the sterling tr7. Will it really run in 3-4 inches is the question".


I doubt it unless you are creating a nice prop scar!

Link: More info if you Google "Sterling TR7"

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1312649523


You will not find a Skiff that Poles Great, runs in 4", floats in 6", runs high 30's to low 40's. There is always a trade off.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

I think what you're looking for does not exist. You need a tunnel to run that skinny, and a tunnel hurts the draft. Most of the TX boats will run that skinny, but they draft 6-8" at best. 

You can really get yourself in trouble if you can run in 4", but only float in 8...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

High 30's low 40's in 4" water huh? Either get a rig with a huge surface drive mud motor or just go with an airboat. You are going to either cause damage to yourself or to your rig tryin to accomplish this everyday on an outboard powered flats boat...


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok well lets be real I guess my dream boat is 16-18ft. And a top boat beam of 84" or more. I want a wide top deck flats boat so there is more room to walk around on. I run about 12-15 miles one way so looking to run in the mid 30's anything extra is a plus.

As far as running draft shallowest as possible is what I would like I dont plan on running 6" of water the whole 15 miles however sometimes the wind gets nasty with a west seabreeze or north wind and only way to not take a beating is to run the mangroves and at certain tides and times there is about 6-12" of water maybe less some areas. I need a boat that if I ask it to run across 6" of water it can do it.
The draft im considerd about when floating but not as much when running due to if its that shallow I can wade out and generally I dont fish in water thats shallower than 12". 

My biggest concern like I stated above is running depth when on plane and the depth required to get on plane the less the better. 

The main question is will I see a big difference in running depth on a tunnel vs non tunnel boat. same weight and same type of boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, you are all over the place. To get your latest dream eliminates 80% of the boats as they don't have that wide of beam. What will eliminate the rest is the draft you are seeking.

Hewes, Maverick, Ranger have the beam but all draft basically 10-11"

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes a proper tunnel set will allow you to run shallower and get up on plane shallower with everything else being equal.

If you not worried about speed 30-33mph tops with a 90, the TR7 will run very shallow like I said in the other post between 7"-8" which is very shallow, anything more than that your going to need a surface drive.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Wow, you are all over the place.  To get your latest dream eliminates 80% of the boats as they don't have that wide of beam.  What will eliminate the rest is the draft you are seeking.
> 
> Hewes, Maverick, Ranger have the beam but all draft basically 10-11"
> 
> Good luck on your quest.


There is several boats out there that have the wide beam, sterling tr 7, shipoke 16, action craft 1720 however im looking for a boat with the widest beam possible that will still run in 6-8" if possible and float in 8-10" of water I dont think its impossible just not many can do it. I am unsure of what boats can do the above thats the reason I am posting on here asking for first hand advice from people who run boats in the real world and can say they have personally ran boats that can do this or that and those that cant.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Yes a proper tunnel set will allow you to run shallower and get up on plane shallower with everything else being equal.
> 
> If you not worried about speed 30-33mph tops with a 90, the TR7 will run very shallow like I said in the other post between 7"-8" which is very shallow, anything more than that your going to need a surface drive.


What do you think or have personally seen that will do what the TR7 does the same or better as far as a boat in its size range. Honestly if the boat can run in 6-8" of water and float in 8-10" of water i would be pleased. There is just so many boats out there that all look very similar and all have claims of what their boats can do vs other boats. I am just trying to get first hand experience from people who have ran certain boats and can give me their experience with the boat. 

I have also looked into the shipoke 16 it has a beam of 87" and drafts 5" I dont believe its a tunnel so it will not run as shallow as the TR7 correct? It would be a faster boat and a smoother riding and prob drier boat I would assume?


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

If that's all you're concerned with, then I think you should look at the TX scooter type boats - Curlew, SCB, and Majek are a few that come to mind and are pretty high end. What you described is exactly how a lot of people here fish - run the shallows looking for fish or getting to their spot, then park the boat in deeper water and wade. The boats are pretty wide beamed, and have a flat deck so the most walking room, but also generally have a flatter bottom and a tunnel. 

If you go to www.2coolfishing.com and do some searches I'm sure the question gets asked once a week.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I would check out a used Lostmen, like the one grego has listed.  It won't run in 4" of water, closer to 8".  He has already done the modifications to allow the JP to run all the way up.  It's wide and stable like a barge.  Flat bottom.  Grego's is super light being an original kevlar hull.  The speed will be on the bottom end 34mph, but a tunnel would be slower.  If your crossing small bays you shouldn't have a problem.  Open water and beach runs are almost a no go.  It's a trade off for having a flat bottom skiff.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1349446022 

Here is a pic of the Lostmen my Pa owned, with an idea on where the prop runs on this hull.  6" over trimmed down all the way.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't know how or why I thought of this as I have no affiliation with the company, never been in one, only saw it once at a Tampa show but it sounds like this boat may fit most of your criteria: http://www.bonefishboats.com/Backcountry18.html

Looks like you can get one set up more like a traditional poling set up with platform and small console. Again I have never been on one and cannot comment on quality, just sprung to mind somehow.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> Ok well lets be real I guess my dream boat is 16-18ft. And a top boat beam of 84" or more. I want a wide top deck flats boat so there is more room to walk around on. I run about 12-15 miles one way so looking to run in the mid 30's anything extra is a plus.
> 
> As far as running draft shallowest as possible is what I would like I dont plan on running 6" of water the whole 15 miles however sometimes the wind gets nasty with a west seabreeze or north wind and only way to not take a beating is to run the mangroves and at certain tides and times there is about 6-12" of water maybe less some areas. I need a boat that if I ask it to run across 6" of water it can do it.
> The draft im considerd about when floating but not as much when running due to if its that shallow I can wade out and generally I dont fish in water thats shallower than 12".
> ...


The Beavertail BT3 will do almost everything you're asking. It has an 82 inch beam which is more than wide enough to give you all the stability you need. As far as the draft and the ride are concerned, here are a couple of videos that will also show you what you want to see.

Draft:
http://www.pineislandangler.com/2011/12/beavertail-bt3-draft.html

Running in open water:
http://www.pineislandangler.com/2011/12/bt3-running-video.html

http://www.pineislandangler.com/2011/12/bt3-running-video-part-2.html

Let me know if you want to take a ride.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Instead of everyone including myself tell you how great it is just hop on a few...
I have customers close to you so you can see for your self what ours and other brands will do. In the end it's up to you...
you have a list in your head so if you don't mind, get a little more detailed such as cost,options,style of fishing, etc you have in mind. 
every boat has a trade off and every boat has a plus vs minus...
trust me, over 500 boats built i can tell ya what's great and not great for your needs...
Hope this helps?
Kevin


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like you need a helicopter, with a small tunnel hulled kevlar microskiff straped to the bottom.


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

Bluewater has a new 16 and 18. Dont know specs. www.bluewaterboats.com.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

> Bluewater has a new 16 and 18. Dont know specs. www.bluewaterboats.com.


Those are the old flats and bay / famous craft hulls. They claim a 8" draft on the 16.......


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

they should stick to actually making "blue water" boats.


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Check out the Morgan Skimmer 16. I have never fished out of one but it sounds like what you may be looking for.

http://www.morganmarineproducts.net/


----------



## BurntStoreBar (Jul 6, 2011)

Some info on the Morgan from a thread on this site.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1237581943


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Check out the Beavertail BT3


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.freedomboatsusa.com/18patriot.htm


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

"THINK" No boat will run shallower than the length of the blade measure from the hub to tip of 1 blade. No it won't run any shallower than your action craft. Also, running that shallow tears the crap out of the flat your running in, meaning you are destroying the enviroment you are using for your fishing. GROW UP and do it right. If your running shallower than 12 inches on a grass flat, YOU ARE RUINING IT!


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

"THINK" No boat will run shallower than the length of the blade measure from the hub to tip of 1 blade. No it won't run any shallower than your action craft. Also, running that shallow tears the crap out of the flat your running in, meaning you are destroying the enviroment you are using for your fishing. GROW UP and do it right. If your running shallower than 12 inches on a grass flat, YOU ARE RUINING IT!


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> "THINK" No boat will run shallower than the length of the blade measure from the hub to tip of 1 blade.  No it won't run any shallower than your action craft.  Also, running that shallow tears the crap out of the flat your running in, meaning you are destroying the enviroment you are using for your fishing.  GROW UP and do it right.  If your running shallower than 12 inches on a grass flat, YOU ARE RUINING IT!


Well if the tunnel feeds the motor.water say it has a 10" tall tunnel that rides above the bottom of the boat you should be able to lift the bottom of the prop even with the bottom of the tunnel/bottom of the boat, as long as its an efficient tunnel and one that feeds the prop and engine with the water it traps in the tunnel. Also like I said the reason I want a tunnel boat is to run shallower with no worries of running on a flat and destroying it. If my current boat runs in 12" at the least without tearing the flat up what happens if it goes to 8" then I'm going to tear it up vs a boat that can run in 6-8" without destroying it. I feel a tunnel hull boat will have a less chance of destroying the bottom vs a v-hull boat just because how high out of the water the engine sits and can run.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> "THINK" No boat will run shallower than the length of the blade measure from the hub to tip of 1 blade.  No it won't run any shallower than your action craft.  Also, running that shallow tears the crap out of the flat your running in, meaning you are destroying the enviroment you are using for your fishing.  GROW UP and do it right.  If your running shallower than 12 inches on a grass flat, YOU ARE RUINING IT!


Are there any scientific studies that show that a tunnel boat causes the damage to grass that a non-tunnel boat does? Not trying to start an argument, but you statement leads one to believe you know this for a fact and I'm definitely interested in reading more about it for my own knowledge.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Even in a tunnel hull, tip wash off the propeller blades creates turbulence
which will tear up the bottom and shred any seagrass growing there.
Look behind a tunnel hull running above a mud bottom and you can see the silt churn.

Seagrass is a strand that stands above the bottom and flexes with the water movement.
A tunnel hull running a shallow grass flat will squeeze water up into the tunnel
and pull/lift the vegetation upwards into the tunnel as well, into the prop and tipwash.

Seagrass Damage


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

No, I've definitely seen the prop scars and there's absolutely no doubt that non-tunnel boats create them. After thinking about it, there is definitely a question in my mind as to whether or not a tunnel boat would cause any damage...what I'm thinking is that it likely depends on the depth of the water and length of the grass.

What I was wondering about would be the turbulence that you mentioned. Would that turbulence tear up the grass and destroy it, or would it just disturb it leaving it basically unharmed?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> absolutely no doubt that non-tunnel boats create them


You would be correct.  Because tunnel hulled boats simply fly over the water and the outboard prop acts like the prop on an airboat never touching the water.



> After thinking about it, there is definitely a question in my mind as to whether or not a tunnel boat would cause any damage


Your thinking is seriously flawed.

Would a trolling motor do damage?


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> > absolutely no doubt that non-tunnel boats create them
> 
> 
> You would be correct.  Because tunnel hulled boats simply fly over the water and the outboard prop acts like the prop on an airboat never touching the water.
> ...


"Your thinking is seriously flawed."

How so?

If the trolling motor is down in the grass, then yes it would likely cause damage just like any other kind of prop....what's your point?

What I would like to see is some sort of proof that a tunnel hull boat that runs in a couple inches of water (like 2-4) causes damage to grass in water 6-10" deep. Since the tunnel is sucking water up my guess is that it depends, but it's just a guess and I have no way of testing the theory. Seems like nobody really knows for sure and some are just talking out their arse... In my area (mid and upper TX coast) there are very few grass flats, but those that are here need to be protected. I would like to be certain of the facts whenever the discussion comes up, which is why I'm asking the question.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.


Ralph doesnt agree
Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/Vtnil-9s6rY


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> > There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.
> 
> 
> Ralph doesnt agree
> ...


See...this is what you call proof and fact. That actually looks like 1" of water to me .


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.
> >
> >
> > Ralph doesnt agree
> ...


Running and crossing is 2 very different things, look at the video (BTW seen it years ago and laughed back then to) .46-.47 sec. The prop and water intake are not in the water you can clearly see the tunnel is not full of water. I cross small area's that are sub 7" all the time soft and I'm chewing the mud up. Try doing what that guy did over 100 yards you will be stuck and have a blown up engine.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

It is proof that no outboard prop driven boat runs in 1" of water with out dragging skeg and prop turning through the bottom. See 46-48 sec on video, notice the change in spray from the prop. 

Also note the cut away at 34-36 sec when that boat is plowed the front end.

Here is a boat that runs in no water.

http://www.cook-mfg.net/gallery/index.php?inframe=1&mode=image&galname=gallery&selected=02.jpg&windowDim=620x446


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.
> 
> 
> Ralph doesnt agree
> ...


That's not 'running'. That's running and then sliding while kicking up mud and dragging your skeg/blades through it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Knockdown on the right rigger!!!!

Haha sorry i was trollin ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Knockdown on the right rigger!!!!
> 
> Haha sorry i was trollin ;D


 I know lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Knockdown on the right rigger!!!!
> 
> Haha sorry i was trollin ;D


Yeah I know too! Someone who does this stuff for a living like you and me get's it. All though I can't say that I mind it when they try cause either I'm R&R a Power head or gear case. Job security baby! ;D


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> > > > There is no such thing as a boat running in 2" of water, lets get that straight RFN.
> > >
> > >
> > > Ralph doesnt agree
> ...


You're right...they are two totally different things, and you are also right that it's not smart, you'll get stuck, chewing up the mud and sand, blown engine, etc...that make you feel better now? 

It did still run across that water, and there are other videos of guys running in less water then they draft (2-4") and aren't trying to sell something. 

In any case thanks for helping me prove my point... Hopefully all this helped the OP out a little bit in his quest for a boat.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

> Knockdown on the right rigger!!!!
> 
> Haha sorry i was trollin ;D


It's more like catchin then fishin on some sites .


----------

